# Installer Ubuntu et Tiger en parallèle sur nouveau disque



## midiweb (2 Juillet 2008)

salut, je vais peut-être taper sur un clou déjà enfoncé:voilà, je reçois dans quelques jours mon nouveau disque dur Hitachi 320Gb 5400 RPM. Je voudrais profiter de cette occasion pour installer Ubuntu en parallèle de Mac OS Tiger. 
Je n'ai pratiquement aucune connaissance de Ubuntu mais je veux tenter l'aventure.

Je cherche un tuto qui m'expliquerait clairement de A à Z comment partitionner et installer les deux systèmes.
quelques questions:
1) lequel système installer en premier?
2) Faut-il mieux un émulateur comme WMWare ou un lanceur comme Parallell ou Refit?
3) Comment partitionner?

J'ai déjà installé Refit avec Vista et Tiger. J'ai viré Vista tellement j'avais des problèmes.

Donc une nouvelle installation vierge.

quelle est la procédure?

Je cherche quand même sous Google! et dans les forums 

Merci


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (3 Juillet 2008)

bonjour,
je suis dans la (quasi) même galère,
ubu sur un Imac G3, et il y a pas mal d'explications sur le forum Ubuntu à ce sujet;
http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/installation 
et pages suivantes...
http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/generalite/live_cd
http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/installation_graphique
bonne install  
patrick JJ


----------



## divoli (3 Juillet 2008)

midiweb a dit:


> salut, je vais peut-être taper sur un clou déjà enfoncé:voilà, je reçois dans quelques jours mon nouveau disque dur Hitachi 320Gb 5400 RPM. Je voudrais profiter de cette occasion pour installer Ubuntu en parallèle de Mac OS Tiger.
> Je n'ai pratiquement aucune connaissance de Ubuntu mais je veux tenter l'aventure.
> 
> Je cherche un tuto qui m'expliquerait clairement de A à Z comment partitionner et installer les deux systèmes.
> ...



Si tu n'y connais rien en utilisation Linux, je te conseille vivement de passer par des machines virtuelles, avec Parallels Desktop, VMware Fusion, voire VirtualBox (logiciel gratuit mais en retrait par rapport aux deux autres).
Et comme c'est du virtuel, tu n'as pas besoin de partitionner. Tout fonctionne sur la même partition que OS X.
Tu peux faire des sauvegardes de tes machines virtuelles, te permettre de faire des boulettes, et dans le pire des cas tu jettes la machine virtuelle et tu recommences. 
Alors qu'installer et utiliser Linux en natif, sur une partition dédiée, tu risques de souffrir.

C'est comme cela que je m'initie aux distributions Linux; avec VMware Fusion, c'est du sans souci.
Pour installer les VMware Tools dans Ubuntu, j'ai suivi ce tuto.


----------



## claud (3 Juillet 2008)

1° sur un mac ppc

Tu partitionnes avec Utilitaire de disques Apple en
-une partition mac os étendu journalisé sur laquelle tu clones ton clone de sauvegarde
-une partition "espace libre" sur laquelle tu installes ubuntu 6.10 (pour ppc) en assisté
(sur le plus grand espace disponible).
Puis tu mets à jour vers 7.04 et 7.10
Cela marche fort bien. Je l'ai fait sur un iBook G4 en fevrier.
J'imagine qu'ensuite on peut mettre à jour vers 8.04
Pour booter tu appuies la touche Alt et tu choisis.

2° Sur un mac intel

 Tu peux l'installer sur une partition bootcamp; après le partitionnement
tu devras installer rEFIT pour pouvoir booter sur l'un ou l'autre os (je crois que sans
rEFIT il y a des problèmes).
Mais je suis loin d'être un expert.
(j'ai fait récemment une expérience d'ubuntu sur un mac intel en dualboot)


----------



## divoli (3 Juillet 2008)

Il semblerait que la version 8.04  d'Ubuntu pour PowerPC ne soit pas fantastique (bien au contraire; problématique), d'après ce que j'ai pu en lire...


----------



## claud (3 Juillet 2008)

J'ai fait ces 2 expériences ces derniers mois;j'ai souffert effectivement car je suis
un novice en informatique mais
1ça marche
2c'est passionnant de découvrir Linux
3on se sent moins c... quand on y arrive


----------



## midiweb (16 Août 2008)

Merci. J'ai installé Ubuntu hardy Heron et  Refit . Pas de prob. Manque de temps pour détailler. Merci


----------

